# Lids on superglue



## Julian (Dec 18, 2007)

John

Supaglue tops do not need to get stuck. FROM new place a small sheet of polythene bag over the nozel before screwing on the cap. Change whenever the seal is broken. The constituent of supaglue is not able to stick to polythene. The cap sticks because the glue sticks to the layer left from the last use and all the crap that sticks including dust no matter how well it is cleaned. Just buy the cheapest kitchen poly bags and cut them up.

Works for me. This advice came from the guy that sells supaglue in bottles at the me fairs.

Julian.


----------



## Bogstandard (Dec 18, 2007)

Julian,
Thanks for the tip, I have just got a bit of sandwich bag and put it on my opened bottle.
We'll see if it works next time I use it.

BTW I moved your post to here as it was lost in my heading post

John


----------



## dwentz (Jan 9, 2008)

Keep it in the fridge and it will last a lot longer also.

Dale


----------



## Sprocket (Jan 11, 2008)

I keep the tube in an empty medicine bottle. Excluding air and moisture will make them last a lot longer. I use it a lot this time of year to repair skin splits.

Doug


----------



## Don Huseman (Mar 1, 2008)

If you work with super glue you should have a can of acetone handy. One day i was squeezing a tube of superglue and it broke between my thumb and finger. The two didgits were stuck in about one second. I was running around the shop asking for acetone and Finlay they had some for me. I put my thumb and finger into the acetone after about 5 minutes. It kind of worked but I had to use a large flat screw driver to pry the two digits appart. I any body knows about a better solvent tell me.
Lefty.


----------



## Stan (Mar 1, 2008)

I bought superglue at the dollar store that came three tubes of glue and one tube of solvent in the package. I don't know what the solvent was but it seemed to work better than anything else I have tried.


----------



## BobWarfield (Mar 1, 2008)

I bet if superglue came in those fancy double locking containers that Loctite uses, it wouldn't get stuck either. Until then, sandwich bags it is. Although truthfully, I don't use much superglue in the shop anymore. Was a total fan when I was building R/C planes--I had every viscosity, Zap Kicker, the whole nine yards. If you haven't tried Zap Kicker, it's kewl stuff. Seems to me I remember using baking soda to immediately set up superglue too, but that one might be wrong.

These days, I use Loctite, epoxy, RTV, and hot glue for my adhesive needs in the shop. Oh, almost forgot the most important one: duct tape. 

Cheers,

BW


----------



## DICKEYBIRD (Mar 1, 2008)

Don Huseman  said:
			
		

> If any body knows about a better solvent tell me.


Nitromethane is the best obtainable solvent. Acetone works for light smears but nitro will dissolve thicker spots. Seems unlikely since model glow fuel has 5 to 25% nitro but lower concentrations don't bother it. Nitro is much faster than acetone but still a little slow on large lumps.

As far as keeping it from gluing the nozzles shut, don't bother. Get some polyethylene pipettes, suck up the glue into a pipette, cut the long tube in half, grip the tube with needle nose pliers and stretch it an inch or so then clip the end. The tube size reduces down to a nice, small dia. for applying just the right amount. Put the "mother" bottle in the freezer 'til the next time you need it. You can get them several places but here's one source: http://www.bphobbies.com/view.asp?id=A3067634&pid=U628609&img=l

I used to go through a bunch of the stuff while still building model aircraft. After adopting the above method, I've had the same few 1oz. bottles "in stock" for years & years.


----------

